

How Software Errors Contribute to Spacecraft Failures (2003) [pdf] - natep
http://klabs.org/DEI/lessons_learned/aerospace_corp/scsra.pdf

======
natep
Another paper based on OP, from the same author, published in 2007 and
including discussion of non-software failures:
[http://klabs.org/DEI/lessons_learned/aerospace_corp/lessons_...](http://klabs.org/DEI/lessons_learned/aerospace_corp/lessons_from_mistakes.pdf)

Other lessons learned from the space industry:
<http://klabs.org/DEI/lessons_learned/>

------
MichaelSalib
This slide deck doesn't go into enough detail and I think the Arianne 501
section is not entirely correct; if you're interested in this topic, I enjoyed
reading Space Systems Failures [1].

My spouse used to work as a EE in the aerospace industry and I collected some
awesome stories from her. The degree of cultural pathology there is difficult
for outsiders to comprehend.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Space-Systems-Failures-Disasters-
Satel...](http://www.amazon.com/Space-Systems-Failures-Disasters-
Satellites/dp/0387215190/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344864492&sr=8-1&keywords=space+system+failures)

~~~
natep
That is definitely a good book on the subject but I thought HN would
appreciate a short overview more than a 400-page book to read in their spare
time.

I currently work in software in the space industry (for about 5 years now),
and I definitely agree that the cultural pathology is difficult to comprehend.
I didn't realize how difficult since I haven't worked in any other industry,
but seeing the comment sections on recent Curiosity-related posts here on HN
has shown me how much the community wants to understand and how wide the
understanding gap is.

